# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Պաչիկով բարև...

## Chilly

*Համոզված եմ, որ թե տղաները, թե աղջիկները գոնե մի անգամ հանդիպել են այս պրոբլեմին, էլ չեմ ասում, որ 32 ատամը մեռավ ձեռ առնելով , ճիշտ է դա թե ոչ, պետք է դա թե ոչ, եկեք քննարկենք...*

----------


## Dayana

Գիտեք դա այնքան էլ արտասովոր բան չէ , ճիշտ է գեղեցիկ չէ , սակայն ինչ-որ ձևով հարազատություն կա դրա մեջ , իհարկե եթե տղան տղային չի պաչիկ անում  :LOL:  Այն էլ այնպիսի "ՉԼՄՓՈՑՈՎ" որ շրջապատում եղած մարդկանց ականջները դղրդում են ։
Կան ազգեր ովքեր բարևելիս անպայման համբուրում են , և ի րատբերություն մեզ նրանք համբուրում են մի 3-4 անգամ  :LOL:  մինչև գլուխդ պտտվի  :LOL:  դա կարող է հաստատել Վիվուկը  :Love:  
Տղաներ , իրար քիչ համբուրեք  :Acute:  ,  աղջիկներին  համբուրեք  :Pardon:   :Blush:  Աղջիկներ դուք էլ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Կատակի վերածելուս համար չքարկոծեք   :Tomato:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կան ազգեր ովքեր բարևելիս անպայման համբուրում են , և ի րատբերություն մեզ նրանք համբուրում են մի 3-4 անգամ  մինչև գլուխդ պտտվի  դա կարող է հաստատել Վիվուկը  
> Տղաներ , իրար քիչ համբուրեք  ,  աղջիկներին  համբուրեք   Աղջիկներ դուք էլ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կատակի վերածելուս համար չքարկոծեք


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց նաև պետք է նշել, որ էդ 3-4 անգամ համբուրող  ազգերը օդի մեջ են համբուրում, ավելի շատ այտերն են իրար կպցնում, ոչ թե համարյա շրթունքներից, կամ շրթունքաայտախառը ու չլմփոցով։ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տղաներ , իրար քիչ համբուրեք  ,  աղջիկներին  համբուրեք   Աղջիկներ դուք էլ


այսինքն՝ "աղջիկներ դուք էլ աղջիկներին համբուրեք"

----------


## Dayana

> այսինքն՝ "աղջիկներ դուք էլ աղջիկներին համբուրեք"


H.a.y.k.o. մտքերս մի աղավաղի  :Acute:  թե չե մատնաչափիկը կդառնա սատանիկ   :Diablo:   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> H.a.y.k.o. մտքերս մի աղավաղի  թե չե մատնաչափիկը կդառնա սատանիկ


ու կատակի վերածելուս համար կքարկոծի, չէ՞  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
որ թեմայից դուրս գրառում չստացվի, ասեմ, որ պաչիկով բարևը արևելյան սովորույթ ա
արևմուտքում դա ընդունված չի
նենց որ՝ մենք ուր, Եվրոպան ուր

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ սովորույթ  ա, մենակ եթե դա արվի թշերով :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Օֆֆ չեմ սիրում ես  երևույթը: Չգիտեմ մի ձև Հուշտ եմ լինում  :Blush:  

Միշտ փորձում եմ խուսափել բայց մեկ մեկ չի ստացվում  :LOL: 

Ավելի գնահատում եմ ուժեղ ձեռքսեղմումը  :Ok: 

Շատ ուժեղ չէ էլի  :Black Eye:   :Lol2:

----------


## Arisol

Ամենատհաճ երևույթներից ա էս երևույթն ինձ համար, երբ տղաներն իրար տեսնելիս օրական կարող ա մի 5 անգամ իրար պաչեն  :Bad:  : Ախր ուրիշ բան եթե ամիսներով, լավ՝ շաբաթներով, դե լավ՝ գոնե օրերով իրար տեսած չլինեն, ասես ՝ հա, դե մարդիկ են, կարոտել են իրար, բայց որ ամեն օր, էն էլ օրը ո՛չ մեկ անգամ իրար տեսնելիս պաչում են, էդ պերեբոր ա արդեն… Համ էլ հիգիենիկ չի :-P :

 Էս տղաների մասին էր, ինչ վերաբերվում աղջիկներին… Դե դրան էլ եսիմ ոնց չեմ վերաբերվում, դե բայց օրինակ իմ դեպքում նենց ա, որ ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում պաչիկ անել  :Blush:  , հատկապես եթե փափուկ թուշիկ ա լինում, դրա համար կարամ ուղղակի, առանց պատճառի էլ գնամ-գամ պաչիկ անեմ :-P :

Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ երբ ռուս ընկերներիս պատմում էի, որ Հայաստանում տղաներն իրար տեսնելիս պարտադիր պաչիկ են անում, ասեցին, որ իրանց երկրում դրան հաստատ նորմալ չէին վերաբերվի, այլ կկասկածեին տվյալ տղաների օրիենտացիայի ուղղության վրա  :LOL:  :

----------


## Մանե

Ահավոր չեմ սիրում,որ տղաներն են պաչիկ անում :Bad: 
Իսկ աղջինկներ պաչիկին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում,չնայած ես էլ չեմ սիրում,ամեն անգամ դասից դուրս գալուց ասում եմ «Դե պաչել մաչել չկա» ու թռնում եմ աղջկերքի մոտից,մինչև իրանք իրար «հաջող անեն» :LOL: 
Եսիմ,մի տեսակ հաճելի չի,չնայած մի ժամանակ ես էլ էդ սովորությունն ունեի :Blush:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Կան ազգեր ովքեր բարևելիս անպայման համբուրում են , և ի րատբերություն մեզ նրանք համբուրում են մի 3-4 անգամ  մինչև գլուխդ պտտվի  դա կարող է հաստատել Վիվուկը


Դայանա ջան Վիվուկը կհաստատի անպատճառ  :Kiss: , այստեղ՝ Ֆրանսիայում, բարևելուց անպայման համբուրվում են, ուզում եմ ասեմ միայն այտերն են դիպչում իրար  :Blush: , չեն էլ համբուրում  :Unsure: , և մի բան էլ 1 այտը չէ այլ 2 այտերն են համբուրում ի տարբերություն հայերի  :Tongue: 

_Բայց դե, ամեն դեպքում տարօրինակ ա, որ տղաները իրար ողջունելուց համբուրվում են_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ամենատհաճ երևույթներից ա էս երևույթն ինձ համար, երբ տղաներն իրար տեսնելիս օրական կարող ա մի 5 անգամ իրար պաչեն  : Ախր ուրիշ բան եթե ամիսներով, լավ՝ շաբաթներով, դե լավ՝ գոնե օրերով իրար տեսած չլինեն, ասես ՝ հա, դե մարդիկ են, կարոտել են իրար, բայց որ ամեն օր, էն էլ օրը ո՛չ մեկ անգամ իրար տեսնելիս պաչում են, էդ պերեբոր ա արդեն… Համ էլ հիգիենիկ չի :-P :
> 
>  Էս տղաների մասին էր, ինչ վերաբերվում աղջիկներին… Դե դրան էլ եսիմ ոնց չեմ վերաբերվում, դե բայց օրինակ իմ դեպքում նենց ա, որ ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում պաչիկ անել  , հատկապես եթե փափուկ թուշիկ ա լինում, դրա համար կարամ ուղղակի, առանց պատճառի էլ գնամ-գամ պաչիկ անեմ :-P :
> 
> Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ երբ ռուս ընկերներիս պատմում էի, որ Հայաստանում տղաներն իրար տեսնելիս պարտադիր պաչիկ են անում, ասեցին, որ իրանց երկրում դրան հաստատ նորմալ չէին վերաբերվի, այլ կկասկածեին տվյալ տղաների օրիենտացիայի ուղղության վրա  :


Համաձայն եմ Նարեի հետ։ Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, երբ ամեն տեսնելուց իրար չլմփացնում են։  :Bad: 

Իսկ աղջիկների դեպքում չեմ սիրում, որովհետև շատ դեպքերում այդ պաչիկները զուտ ձևական բնույթ են կրում։ Չեմ սիրում ըստ սովորության պաչիկները։ Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ համբուրել ինձ համար մտերիմ ու սիրելի մարդկանց, ինչպես Նարեն ասաց, թեկուզ առանց որևէ հատուկ պատճառի, կամ գուցե ոչ այնքան մտերիմ մարդկանց, բայց գոնե վաղուց հանդիպած չլինելու դեպքում։ Հակառակ դեպքում ձևականություն եմ համարում։ Ինքս նման դեպքերում չեմ նախաձեռնում համբուրվել, բայց երբեմն խուսափել ուղղակի հնարավոր չի լինում, որովհետև մարդիկ գալիս, թշները դեմ են տալիս,  :LOL:  դու էլ ստիպված, քաղաքավարությանը զոհ գնալով, պիտի պաչես, որ չվիրավորվեն։ Բայց որոշ դեպքերում իմ՝ որոշ չափով սառը ռեակցիայից երևի գլխի են ընկնում, որ էդ կարգի պաչիկների սիրահար չեմ։  :Blush:  Թող ինձ պաչիկ անեն նրանք, ովքեր իսկապես սիրում են ինձ և ուզում են հենց ինձ պաչիկ անել,  :Smile:  ոչ թե որովհետև էդպես է կարգը (իրենց համար)։ 

Էս գրածիցս հետո երևի բոլորն արդեն կվախենան ինձ պաչիկ անելուց...  :Unsure:   :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

իսկ ինչիա աղջիկների մեծամասնության համար երբ տղան տղայինա ՊԱՉ անում, զզվելիա, իսկ երբ որ աղջիկնա աղջկան պաչիկ անում զզվելի չի :Shok: . մի գուցե նրանիցա, որ նախանձում են :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

Դավ ջան, դա շաաատ հնուց եկած ա, որ էն, որ ասենք աղջիկները կարող են գրկախառնվել անկապ, իրար շոյել, պաչել և այլն՝ նորմալ ա, իսկ երբ տղաներն են նման բան անում՝ աննորմալ, դրանից գալիս ենք մի ուրիշ հետևության, որն էս թեմայի հետ հեչ կա չունի  :Wink:  :

----------


## Ֆելո

> Դավ ջան, դա շաաատ հնուց եկած ա, որ էն, որ ասենք աղջիկները կարող են գրկախառնվել անկապ, իրար շոյել, պաչել և այլն՝ նորմալ ա, իսկ երբ տղաներն են նման բան անում՝ աննորմալ, դրանից գալիս ենք մի ուրիշ հետևության, որն էս թեմայի հետ հեչ կա չունի  :


էդ դեպքում հնուց եկելա, որ աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնանալը պետքա կույս մնա, ու պետքա ամեն ինչում հնազանդվի ամուսնուն. էդ դեպքում ինչու եք դեմ կանգնում սրան :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

ՀՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՊ լավ ես տղեքը ինչ են լռել, ոնց չլմփացնում են, ետի թշերով են պաչիկ անում, ու ըտե զզվելու բան էլ չկա, եղավ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## ^SRTIK^LA^

Ուղղակի ձևական  բնույթ է կրում  :Love:  /բացառությամբ երկար ժամանակ իրար չտեսած հարազատներին/…Դեռ արտասահմանյան" պաչիկ-բարեվներն"
 էլի որոշ տեղ տանելի են ,քանի որ կարելի է ասել ոչ թե "պաչիկ-բարեվներ" են այլ "այտահպումային բարեվներ" :Tongue:

----------


## Economist

Չլմփ չլմփ չլմփ...հասկացանք,բայց պաչելուն էլ ձև կա :Shok: 
Էս հայերը ախր էնքան վայրենի են, որ օրը իրար 1000 անգամ պաչում եմ՝ իրար տեսնելուց,  ընթացքում, իրար հրաժեշտ տալուց... Որ ասես իրար էդքան սիրում են, կասես հա լավ մարդիկ իրար շատ են սիրում  ու էդպես են արտահայտում: Բայց իրականում շատերը, հատկապես աղջկեքը ձևի համար են իրար պաչում ու հաճախ նրանք իրարից պայթում են, քանի որ ըտենց իրար չլմփացնողները տեղը էկած ժամանակ չեն ցուցաբերի իրենց մարկային արժանիքները, ձեռք չեն մեկնի իրենց այդքան սիրելի ընկերոջ: Խոսքս հայ աղջիկների մեծամասնության մասին ա :Sad:  
Ինչ վերաբերում է տղեքին, Էդ անաստվածներն էլ մեկ-մեկ իրար էնքան ջիգյարով ու ջրալի են պաչում, որ կողքից նայելիս ես վատանում, որ մնաց մասնակցես էդ լվացքին :Bad: 
Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ: Պաչեք իրար, բայց ոչ այդքան ջանաթաթախ ու իմացեք ում եք պաչում:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> *, էլ չեմ ասում, որ 32 ատամը մեռավ ձեռ առնելով , ճիշտ է դա թե ոչ, պետք է դա թե ոչ, եկեք քննարկենք...*


32 ատամ , 32 ատամ , տենց ասումես , բայց մեկա հենց իրանքել պաչիկով բարևումեն  :LOL:  :  Իսկ արժի թե չէ , սենցեմ մտացում : Օրական բարևումես հազար հոգու , պաչիկովել ցույցես տալի որ այդ մարդը քո համար հասարակ ծանոթ չի , դե պաչիկել որ ասումեմ չեմ ասում մի հատ ճպոց որ կողքինները լսեն , նենց էլի ջոգիք ինչեմ ասում  :Smile: : Բայց դե մեկ մեկ լինումա գալիսեն պաչիկով բարևեն տալի , սկի անունը չգիտեմ , էտ արդեն ձևականությունա : 

Ու վաբշե շնորհակալ եղեք որ , պաչիկա այլ ոչ թե խոսքի իրար դեմքի թքել : Ամեն ազգել ունի իր ձևը բարևելու ,  օրինակ նեգռերը , ուսով ուսին , կամ էտ կարգի մի բան :

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, էս թեման կարդալուց հիշեցի հանկարծ. մի ընկեր ունեի, նորմալ տղա էր, բավականին, ամեն դեպքում կրթված, բայց ռաբիզ սովորույթներով, այսինքն միջին կարգի հայ տղա, ոչ շատ ռաբիզ, ոչ էլ ինտելիգենտ։ Մի օր տրանսպորտով գնում էինք՝ ես, ինքը և իր ընկերը։ Ու երբ ինքը պետք է իջներ, ես ու իր ընկերը նույն թաղում էինք ապրում, շարունակելու էինք միասին, պաչեց ընկերոջը, իսկ ինձ գլխով հաջող արեց :LOL:  Հետո միշտ հիշում ծիծաղում էի :Smile:  Իսկ ինքը ասում էր՝ դե քեզ էդքան մարդու մոտ հո չէի պաչի, իսկ ընկերս կնեղանար, որ չպաչեի։ :Smile:  Բա, էնպես որ, էդպես էլ է պատահում :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Ինչի մենակ բարևը պաչիկով հը: Ամեն մարդու պաչիկ չես անի, չնայած մեկ-մեկ ստիպված ես լինում: Ընկերուհի ունեմ, որ մնում մնում իրան պաչիկ եմ անում, իրան շատ եմ սիրում ու մենակ բարևելուց չի էտ: Հա ինչ էի ասում... պիտ մարդ հոգեհարազատ լինի:
Պատկերացնում եմ հարսանիքիս քանի տեսակ մարդու պիտի պաչիկ (մեղմ ասած) անեմ:
Հ,Գ, ալարում եմ ընդլայնված ռեժիմով պատասխանեմ մի երկու հատ սմայլիկ դնեմ, դե հասկացած էլի, որտեղ ինչ սմայլիկ:

----------


## Շինարար

Ասեմ, որ Արգենտինայում էլ, օրինակ, շատ տարածված է, որ պաչելով են բարևում, հիմա էդ չլմփոցն էլ այդքան չկա, ու կարելի է ասել, որ օդային համբույրներ են: Ես լավ եմ վերաբերվում, բարևելու ձև է էլի, ոչ լավ բան է, ոչ էլ վատ:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես վատ եմ վերաբերվում այդ երևույթին… Ահավոր չեմ սիրում, բայց… 1-ին անգամ նման երևույթին հանդիպեցի 6-րդ դասարանում, երբ դպրոցս փոխեցի, տեսա, որ բոլոր աղջիկներևրը իրար համբուրում են առավոտյան, հետո էլ, դե որ ընկերացա դասարանցի աղջիկների հետ, իրանք սկսեցին ինձ պաչել, դե ես էլ իրանց… Այ իսկ որ ընդունվեցի համալսարան, արդեն դպորց չէր, ու մարդկանց թվաքանակն էլ կրկնապատկվեց կամ էլ եռապատկվեց… Հիմա արդեն չգիտեմ էլ, ոնց ազատվեմ դրանից… Շատ եմ սիրում այն պահերը, երբ հիվանդ եմ լինում, ու հենց մեկը ուզումա պաչի, չեմ թողնում՝ բացատրելով, որ հիվանդ եմ: Բայց պետկա մի ձևի վերջ դնել այս երևույթին  :Angry2: 

Միակ մարդը, ում պաչելուց հաճույք եմ ստանում, մամասա…  :Love:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Տղա-աղջիկ պաչիկով բարևելուն դրական եմ վերաբերվում (դժբախտաբար, կոմպլեքսավորված հայերի մոտ ընդունված չէ):
Աղջիկ-աղջիկ դեպքում վերաբերմունքս անտարբեր է:
Տղա-տղա դեպքին բացասական եմ վերաբերվում: Մի քանի ընկերներիս հետ հնուց եկել է այդ սովորույթը, երբ դեռ չէի մտածում դրա մասին: Հիմա էլ գերադասում եմ պաչիկով բարևել, քան բացատրել թե ինչու ոչ, կարող է վիրավորվի: Ուրիշները երբ ձեռքը մեկնելուց գլուխ փորձում են մոտեցնել, բարևող ձեռքով թեթևակի հետ եմ հրում, հասկանում է, որ չեմ ուզում:

----------

Rammstein (26.09.2009), Դեկադա (10.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

One_Way_Ticket-ի հետ համամիտ եմ: Ըստ էության ես էլ չեմ սիրում, երբ տղաները նման ձեւով են իրար բարեւում: Ես էլ ունեմ բացատրելու խնդիր, դրա համար որոշ մարդկանց հետ տենց եմ բարեւում, բայց եթե օրինակ` ընկերոջս երկար չեմ տեսել, ապա տեսնելուց կարոտը հանելու համար գերադասում եմ փաթաթվել, քան պաչել:

----------


## AniwaR

Ամեն ինչ գեղեցիկ է, երբ արվում է ճիշտ, ժամանակին և տեղին: Ես բարևելուց պաչիկ անում եմ թե՛ ծանոթ տղաներին, թե՛ ծանոթ աղջիկներին այն դեպքում, երբ *երկար ժամանակ չենք տեսնվել* կամ ընդհանրապես ուշ-ուշ ենք տեսնվում. անիմաստ է կուրսեցիներին ամեն օր տեսնելիս պաչիկ անելը: Բայց կա մի խնդիր. եթե ծանոթդ ամեն անգամ տեսնվելուց նման պաչիկ անելու սովորություն ունի, անքաղաքավարի կլինի և տգեղ, անհարմար իրավիճակ կստեղծի պաչիկից խուսափելը:  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

Եվրոպացի տղաներն ու աղջիկները համարյա միշտ համբույրով են ողջունում իրար..
ու շատ էլ դուրս գալիսա էս հանգամանքը  :Smile: 


Հայաստանում.. լավ ախպոր ախպերներն էլ չէր լինի որ չպաչվեյին..
իսկ Հայաստանից դուրս մի քիչ վերանայել էի այս «տրադիցիան», քանի որ պատմության մեջ մեկ անգամ չէ, որ Հայերս չհասկացված ու չգնահատված ենք մնացել կողքից դիտող այլազգիների կողմից..  :Smile: 
ավելի նպատակահարմար եմ համարում նույն քաղաքում բնակվող կամ հաճախ հանդիպող Հայերին, որքան էլ մոտիկ չլինեն, ձեռքով բարևելով սահմանափակվել..
և մնացած դեպքերում միայն ողջագուրվել «հայավարի»..

----------


## Gayl

Հետաքրքիր է :Think: ,բոլորն էլ քննադատեցին ու ոնց հասկացա բոլորն էլ իրենց ընկերներին կամ ընկերուհիներին բարևելուց պաչիկ են անում(էտ պաչիկ բառը բացումա :LOL: ):
Եթե ձեզ դուր չի գալիս ուրեմն թույլ մի տվեք,ամոթը որնա՞,եթե միամիտ մեկը թռնի դեմքիս կզգուշացնեմ որ էլ էտ քայլը չանի,չէ մի չէ պպզեմ սկսեն վրովս թռնել:

----------

Kuk (10.12.2009)

----------


## dire

Պաչիկով բարևը, հատկապես տղաների պարագայում ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ: Օրինակ Գերմանիայում միայն շատ մտերիմ ընկերներն են միմյանց տեսնելիս համբույրով բարևում, և բացի համբույրը նաև ողջագուրվում են: Իսկ եթե դիմացինը պարզապես ծանոթ է, օրինակ ընկերոջ ընկեր, ուղղակի ձեռքսեղմում  է տեղի ունենում: Բացի այդ հայ տղամարդիկ սովորություն չունեն ինչ-որ կերպ բարևելու օրինակ ընկերոջ կնոջը. իսկ արտասահմանում նրանց միջև ձեռքսեղմում է տեղի ումենում: Հուսամ, որ հնչած կարծիքները կօգնեն մեր հայ տղաներին ձերբազատվել հային անհարիր այդ սովորությունից` պաչիկով բարևից:

----------

Արևհատիկ (23.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Օրինակ Գերմանիայում միայն շատ մտերիմ ընկերներն են միմյանց տեսնելիս համբույրով բարևում, և բացի համբույրը նաև ողջագուրվում են:


Գերմանիայում պոռնո ֆիլմեր էլ են նկարհանում տոննայով, գեյ պառադ էլ են անում: Մի ուրիշ երկրում էլ տղամարդկանց ամուսնությունն են օրինականացնում: Եկեք չհամեմատվենք միայն ձեռնտու կողմերով:
Պաչիկով բարևել եմ իմ ընկերներին, բարևում եմ ու բարևելու եմ: Համարյա տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ պաչիկով բարև չունենա գոնե մեկի հետ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.12.2009), Farfalla (23.12.2009), Gayl (23.12.2009), Kuk (24.12.2009), may (23.12.2009), Ungrateful (23.12.2009), VisTolog (23.12.2009), Անվերնագիր (16.12.2013), Հայկօ (23.12.2009), Շինարար (23.12.2009)

----------


## iza

լավ  ժողովուրդ  թեթև տարեք.  մեռանք իրար ատելով  գոնե բարևելուց մի քիչ իրար չսիրենք????????? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> լավ  ժողովուրդ  թեթև տարեք.  մեռանք իրար ատելով  գոնե բարևելուց մի քիչ իրար չսիրենք?????????


Հանդիպենք??????  :Blush:

----------

davidus (23.12.2009), Elmo (24.12.2009), NetX (24.12.2009), Razo (23.12.2009), Ungrateful (23.12.2009), VisTolog (23.12.2009), Արամ (24.12.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես էտ չեմ սիրում, ու էսօր էտ պրոբլեմը չունեմ, թե չվիրավորելու համար պաչեմ... ուղղակի ով ուզել ա, բացատրել եմ, հասկացել ա: Իսկ տղա աղջիկ պաչելը հաստատ չեմ ընդունում ու դա կոմպլեքսի խնդիր չի, ուղղակի ես թույլ չեմ տա, որ իմ ընկերուհին ուրիշ տղա տեսնելուց համբուրի: :Think:

----------

VisTolog (24.12.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Նախ նշեմ, որ մեր մոտ արդեն պաչիկ չի այլ լավ նենց ջանով, մուսկուլներով պաչա: Իհարկե ես հասկանում եմ, որ մենք հայերս շատ ենք սիրում ձևականորեն ցույց տալ, որ սիրում ենք իրար: Դրա վառ ապացույցներից մեկն էլ էդ պաչնա: Իհարկե արտասահմանում երեք անգամ են պաչում, սակայն ժողովուրդ ջան պաչելու ձև, տեղ ու ժամանակ կա: Իսկ մերոնք նենց են պաչում, որ թվումա, որ այդ մարդը ամենահարազատ մարդնա կամ չգիտեմ, որ մոտիկ բարեկամը: Մի խոսքով եկեք ժոովուրդ ջան ամենինչ համով հոտով անենք, ու էդ պաչը էնքանա շատացել, որ դրա գիննել կնգնի:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ընդամենը վերաբերմունքի հարց ա: Մի տեղ պաչում են, մի ուրիշ տեղ քիթը քսում են քթին, երրորդ վայրում կարող ա հենց պպզում են, որ վրաներով թռնեն. ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Բոլորն էլ մի բան են ուզում ասած լինեն էդպես. որ նա, ում նկատմամբ նման վերաբերմունք են ցուցաբերում, թանկ / հարազատ / շատ մտերիմ մարդ ա: Հետո էլ՝ արտասահմանի մասին օրինակներ բերելուց առաջ հիշեք, որ Հայաստանում ենք ապրում, նույնիսկ եթե չենք էլ ապրում, էդ երևույթը հիմնականում հատուկ ա հայաստանաբնակներին, իսկ դա էստեղ նորմալ երևույթ ա, համենայն դեպս էնքան վայվույով ու ցնցակաթվածներով չի ընդունվում, ինչքան փորձ ա արվում ներկայացնելու: Ամեն ազգ էլ իր առանձնահատկությունները ունի, ու հիմա մեր (ոչ միայն մեր, ասենք) առանձնահատկությունների մեջ մտնում ա նաև պաչելով բարևելը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.12.2009), Jarre (24.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նախ նշեմ, որ մեր մոտ արդեն պաչիկ չի այլ լավ նենց ջանով, մուսկուլներով պաչա: Իհարկե ես հասկանում եմ, որ մենք հայերս շատ ենք սիրում ձևականորեն ցույց տալ, որ սիրում ենք իրար: Դրա վառ ապացույցներից մեկն էլ էդ պաչնա:* Իհարկե արտասահմանում երեք անգամ են պաչում,* սակայն ժողովուրդ ջան պաչելու ձև, տեղ ու ժամանակ կա: Իսկ մերոնք նենց են պաչում, որ թվումա, որ այդ մարդը ամենահարազատ մարդնա կամ չգիտեմ, որ մոտիկ բարեկամը: Մի խոսքով եկեք ժոովուրդ ջան ամենինչ համով հոտով անենք, ու էդ պաչը էնքանա շատացել, որ դրա գիննել կնգնի:


Արտասահմանցիքի պաչը լրիվ ձևական բնույթ  ա կրում// բարևի մի մասը//, նույնիսկ շրթունքները այտին չեն դիպչում, օդի մեջ են մնում, դրա համար էլ երեք հատ ա, մի ամբողջական այտաճըլմփին համարժեք:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, մի բան հարցնեմ, էլի, տարիքով ինձնից ավելի մեծերին, երբվանի՞ց ա էս սովորությունը մեր մո՞տ... մոտավորապես որ թվերից էլի...

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան հարցնեմ, էլի, տարիքով ինձնից ավելի մեծերին, երբվանի՞ց ա էս սովորությունը մեր մո՞տ... մոտավորապես որ թվերից էլի...


ոնց որ Բրեժնևի ժամանակներից: Բայց էդ էլ հավաստի չգիտեմ: Անտերը համաշխարհային քաղաքական ֆիգուրներն են իրար ողջունելուց համբուրում: Օդի մեջ էլի:
Օրինակ Չինաստանում ընդհանրապես ձեռքով չեն բարևում իրար, հնդկաստանում նույնպես, որովհետև աջ ձեռքն ուտելու համար են օգտագործում, ձախը՝ տուտուզը լվանալու: Եվրոպաներում հիմնականում ողջագուրվում են: Բայց մեր հասարակության աչքին դա արատավոր երևույթ չի, երբ 2 տղամարդ իրար պինդ գրկում են, իսկ օդի մեջ պաչիկը ու այտերի իրար հպումը՝ արատավոր ա:

Լրիվ սովորույթի հարց ա ու բոլոր ողջունի ձևերը ճիշտ են, որովետև գռեհիկ չեն, ինտիմ չեն, ցավոտ չեն, սարսափլի չեն: Իսկ ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդությունների տարածման պատրվակով պաչելով բարևելին փնովելու ցանկությամբ տոգորված անձաց ուզում եմ հայտնել, որ ինֆոկցիան կարող է տարածվել նաև ձեռքսեղմումով, օդակաթիլային եղանակով, սեռական ճանապարհով և այլն:

----------

Donor (24.12.2009), Kuk (24.12.2009), Արամ (24.12.2009), Շինարար (24.12.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հանդիպենք??????


+1 :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> +1


 :Shok:   :Shok:  Երեքո՞վ:

----------

Jarre (24.12.2009), Ungrateful (24.12.2009)

----------


## dire

> Գերմանիայում պոռնո ֆիլմեր էլ են նկարհանում տոննայով, գեյ պառադ էլ են անում: Մի ուրիշ երկրում էլ տղամարդկանց ամուսնությունն են օրինականացնում: Եկեք չհամեմատվենք միայն ձեռնտու կողմերով:
> Պաչիկով բարևել եմ իմ ընկերներին, բարևում եմ ու բարևելու եմ: Համարյա տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ պաչիկով բարև չունենա գոնե մեկի հետ:


Հարգելի Elmo, յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իր յուրօրինակ աշխարհայացքը, և յուրաքանչյուր հարցի մոտենում է միմիայն իրեն բնորոշ տեսակետով: Ես բացարձակապես ցանկություն չունեմ բռնանալու քո և այս հարցում իրենց կարծիքը քեզ հետ կիսող անձանց դիրքորոշմանը: Շարունակիր բարևել քո ընկերներին այնպես ինչպես ինքդ ես ցանկանում: Եվ վերջին կարծիքը, որը կարտահայտեմ ստորև, լավ կլիներ եթե ներառերիր կյանքում քեզ առաջնորդող նշանաբանների ցանկում(եթե իհարկե այդպիսիք կան).
Կյանքում պետք է ընդօրինակել միմայն լավը, իսկ վատը` պարսավել, լավագույն դեպքում քննադատել:  Բա.........................

----------


## Philosopher

Պաչիկով բարևեք, պաչիկով հրաժեշտ տվեք, սիրեցեք զմիմյանս :Love:   :Smile: 

Պաչիկով կամ առանց պաչիկի, ամենակարևորը *հանդիպեք մարդկանց* ու *երջանիկ եղեք մարդկանց հետ* :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Jarre (24.12.2009), Հայկօ (25.12.2009)

----------


## iza

բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ցանկանում էին հանդիպել

ես մեծ հաճույքով կհանդիպեմ ձեզ հետ հիմա մի քիչ ինձ նկարագրեմ որ հեշտ ճանաչեք. ուրեմն ես 1.50սմ եմ, քաշս տատանվում է 100-150կգ-ում, ահավոր պզուկոտ եմ , իսկ հանդիպելիս անպայման պաչիկ եմ անում

դե ինչ հանդիպումը դեռ ուժի մեջ է???????????????????? :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

> բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ցանկանում էին հանդիպել
> 
> ես մեծ հաճույքով կհանդիպեմ ձեզ հետ հիմա մի քիչ ինձ նկարագրեմ որ հեշտ ճանաչեք. ուրեմն ես 1.50սմ եմ, քաշս տատանվում է 100-150կգ-ում, ահավոր պզուկոտ եմ , իսկ հանդիպելիս անպայման պաչիկ եմ անում


Ուրեմն լրիվ հակարակն ես:  :Smile: 




> դե ինչ հանդիպումը դեռ ուժի մեջ է????????????????????


Ուհու  :Yes:

----------


## Elmo

> դե ինչ հանդիպումը դեռ ուժի մեջ է?


մենք խնդիր չունենք: Պզուկոտ մարդկանց հետ հակագազով ենք հանդիպման գալիս, կամ չենք պաչիկում:
Ի միջայլոց ապագայում որոշում եմ պաճիկով բարևի փոքր արտադրամաս դնեմ: Էդ ժամանակ հատուկ պաչիկով բարև եմ արտադրելու միայն պզուկոտ մարդկանց համար: Անունը որոշել եմ «Պաչիկով բարև կլերասիլ» դնեմ:

----------


## Jarre

Գիտե՞ք, ամեն ինչ կախված է տեղանքից ու մարդուց։

Հայերիս համար դա ազգային գիծ է դարձել։ Ես ինքս չեմ սիրում համբուրելով բարևել և շատ հազվագյուտ եմ այդպես վարվում, բայց դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում։

Բայց մարդուց էլ է շատ բան կախված։ Մեկ-մեկ մարդիկ դա այնքան զզվելի ու կեղծավոր են անում, որ սիրտդ խառնում է  :Bad: 

Իսկ այս երևույթի նկատմամբ զզվանքի հիմնական պատճառը երևի թե քյառթու ջահելության համբուրվելու արարողությունն է, որից ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե հետո պատրաստ են իրար ամենավերջին հայհոյանքները տալ ու ջարդուփշուր անել միմյանց։

Բայց նույն կեղծավորությունը մարդիկ անում են իրար գովելուց կամ այլ դեպքերում, բայց դրանից գովելը վատ բան չի դառնում։

----------


## Elmo

> Կյանքում պետք է ընդօրինակել միմայն լավը, իսկ վատը` պարսավել, լավագույն դեպքում քննադատել:


Օրինակ ուսանող ժամանակ ընկերուհիներ ունեյի, որոնց էնքան շատ էի սիրում, որ պարզապես պաչիկով կարոտս չէի առնում: Էնքան քի պաչում, կարոտս չէի առնում, դնում ու հետները սեքսով էի զբաղում: Հետո ինձ դրա համար պարսավեցին, քննադատեցին և ես թարգեցի այդ արատավոր սովորությունը: Դրանից հետո նորմալ բարևում էի, հետո նոր սեքսով էի զբաղվում:

----------


## Chuk

> բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ցանկանում էին հանդիպել
> 
> ես մեծ հաճույքով կհանդիպեմ ձեզ հետ հիմա մի քիչ ինձ նկարագրեմ որ հեշտ ճանաչեք. ուրեմն ես 1.50սմ եմ, քաշս տատանվում է 100-150կգ-ում, ահավոր պզուկոտ եմ , իսկ հանդիպելիս անպայման պաչիկ եմ անում
> 
> դե ինչ հանդիպումը դեռ ուժի մեջ է????????????????????


Իհարկե  :Smile: 
Եթե հանդիպելուց հանկարծ ես քեզ չճանաչեմ, նկարագրեմ ինձ համենայդեպս:

Բոյս 1 մետր 45 սանտիմետր, քաշս 31 կիլոգրամ, աչքերիցս մեկը մանուշակագույն ա, մյուսը կանաչ, բայց կանաչը չես տեսնի, որտև դպրոցում Վաղոն դանակը մտցրեց աչքս ու ինքն էլ չկա  :Sad:  Քիթս մեծ ա մեր փողոցի կաղամախի ծառի նման, բայց ի տարբերություն կաղամախու ոչ թե 3 անգամ ա ծռվում, այլ երկու, թշերիցս մեկը այրվածքի պատճառով սպիացած ա լրիվ, մյուս թշիս մեծ գորբաչովյան խալ ա, տղա եմ, բայց ոտքերիս արանքը բան չկա:

----------

Gayl (25.12.2009), Ungrateful (25.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հայերիս համար դա ազգային գիծ է դարձել։ Ես ինքս չեմ սիրում համբուրելով բարևել և շատ հազվագյուտ եմ այդպես վարվում, բայց դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում։


*Jarre* ջան բա մենք էլ ենք էլի հազվադեպ համբուրելով բարևում: Հո բակի խանութի աշխատողներին չե՞նք համբուրում: Ամենամոտիկ ընկերներին, որոնց հազվադեպ, առիթից առիթ ենք տեսնում: Օրինակ մեր հիմնարկում 1200 հոգի մարդ ա աշխատում ու ոչ մեկի հետ պաչիկով բարև չունեմ, չնայած որ շատ շատերը ինձ շատ մոտիկ մարդիկ են: Պատկերացնում ե՞ս գործի գնալուց ինչ կլիներ հետս:

----------

Ungrateful (25.12.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Jarre ջան բա մենք էլ ենք էլի հազվադեպ համբուրելով բարևում: Հո բակի խանութի աշխատողներին չե՞նք համբուրում: Ամենամոտիկ ընկերներին, որոնց հազվադեպ, առիթից առիթ ենք տեսնում:


Էլմո ջան, *մենքը* ովքե՞ր են: Լիքը հայ տղերք պաչիկով են իրար բարևում, չնայած, որ ամեն օր իրար տեսնում են:

----------


## dire

> Օրինակ ուսանող ժամանակ ընկերուհիներ ունեյի, որոնց էնքան շատ էի սիրում, որ պարզապես պաչիկով կարոտս չէի առնում: Էնքան քի պաչում, կարոտս չէի առնում, դնում ու հետները սեքսով էի զբաղում: Հետո ինձ դրա համար պարսավեցին, քննադատեցին և ես թարգեցի այդ արատավոր սովորությունը: Դրանից հետո նորմալ բարևում էի, հետո նոր սեքսով էի զբաղվում:


Գիտես ինչ, անիմաստ ու սին խոսքերիցդ հասկացա, որ ասելիք չունես և պատասխանել ես պարզապես պատասխանելու համար
Հ.Գ. <<Հակահարվածդ>> չափից դուրս թույլ էր:

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre ջան բա մենք էլ ենք էլի հազվադեպ համբուրելով բարևում: Հո բակի խանութի աշխատողներին չե՞նք համբուրում: Ամենամոտիկ ընկերներին, որոնց հազվադեպ, առիթից առիթ ենք տեսնում: Օրինակ մեր հիմնարկում 1200 հոգի մարդ ա աշխատում ու ոչ մեկի հետ պաչիկով բարև չունեմ, չնայած որ շատ շատերը ինձ շատ մոտիկ մարդիկ են: Պատկերացնում ե՞ս գործի գնալուց ինչ կլիներ հետս:


Լավ մի փոքր ավելի պարզաբանեմ։
«Ուրեմն 45 թիվն էր մտանք Բեռլին....» սկբզունքով եմ պատմում։
Տատիկս գաղթել է Հայաստան Ֆրանսիայից ու իրենց հետ բացի գեղեցիկ հուշերից բերել և պահպանել են նաև այնտեղ տարածված գեղեցիկ սովորություններից մի քանիսը։ Այդ սովորություններից մեկն էլ այն էր, որ իրար հանդիպելիս երեք անգամ համբուրում էին (հայկական համբույր չէր, այլ պարզապես այտը այտին կպցնել)։ Ու դա ջերմության ու մտերմության մեծ նշան էր, որը նրանք չէին ցուցաբերում միայն հազվագյուտ դեպքերում։

Իսկ եթե հիմա ստեղ քննադատում կամ գովերգում ենք այս երևույթը, մեկա չի աշխատելու ու անօգուտա լինելու, որովհետև էլի եմ կրկնում ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչու և ինչպես ենք դա անում։

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, *մենքը* ովքե՞ր են: Լիքը հայ տղերք պաչիկով են իրար բարևում, չնայած, որ ամեն օր իրար տեսնում են:


Մենք ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ ինձ ու մարդկանց, ում ինձ հատազատ եմ համարում: Ես մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ բարևելուց քիչ ա մնում մի հատ էլ իրար էն բանից անեն, դա մի կողմ:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտես ինչ, անիմաստ ու սին խոսքերիցդ հասկացա, որ ասելիք չունես և պատասխանել ես պարզապես պատասխանելու համար
> Հ.Գ. <<Հակահարվածդ>> չափից դուրս թույլ էր:


Բա էլ ի՞նչի համար են պատասխանում: Հո ես Արթուր Աբրահամը չե՞մ որ հակահարված տամ  :Smile: : Զրուցում ենք, մի կռվի հետս:

----------


## dire

> Բա էլ ի՞նչի համար են պատասխանում: Հո ես Արթուր Աբրահամը չե՞մ որ հակահարված տամ : Զրուցում ենք, մի կռվի հետս:


Խորհուրդ.                 Երբեք մի պատասխանիր պարզապես պատասխանելու համար:
Ուշադրություն.       Հակահարված բառը եզերված էր չակերտներով:
Հ.Գ         Ես ևս պարզապես զրուցում եմ, իսկ կռվի համար ինձ նախևառաջ մարտահրավեր է անհրաժեշտ:           Ok......?

----------


## Chuk

> Խորհուրդ.                 Երբեք մի պատասխանիր պարզապես պատասխանելու համար:
> Ուշադրություն.       Հակահարված բառը եզերված էր չակերտներով:
> Հ.Գ         Ես ևս պարզապես զրուցում եմ, իսկ կռվի համար ինձ նախևառաջ մարտահրավեր է անհրաժեշտ:           Ok......?


Տպավորություն. գրառում ես անում գրառում արած լինելու համար: Ասելիք՝ չկա:

----------


## dire

> Տպավորություն. գրառում ես անում գրառում արած լինելու համար: Ասելիք՝ չկա:


Հատկապես որ գրառման արդյունքում տպավորությունը նմանօրինակ ենթատեքստ ստացավ?

----------


## Chuk

> Հատկապես որ գրառման արդյունքում տպավորությունը նմանօրինակ ենթատեքստ ստացավ?


Պատասխան. մեջբերածս, ինչպես նաև դրա նախորդի:

Հուշում. ֆորումային քննարկումները նախատեսված են ըստ քննարկվող նյութի գրառումներ անելու, այլ ոչ թե քննարկման մասնակիցներին որակական գնահատականներ տալու (կամ նման փորձ անելու) համար:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.12.2009), Elmo (25.12.2009), Kuk (25.12.2009)

----------


## dire

> Պատասխան. մեջբերածս, ինչպես նաև դրա նախորդի:
> 
> Հուշում. ֆորումային քննարկումները նախատեսված են ըստ քննարկվող նյութի գրառումներ անելու, այլ ոչ թե քննարկման մասնակիցներին որակական գնահատականներ տալու (կամ նման փորձ անելու) համար:


Որակական գնահատականի միտում անգամ չեմ ունեցել: Անտարակույս գիտակցում եմ, թե ինչի համար են նախատեսված ֆորումները: Ամեն դեպքում հուշման համաձայն երկխոսությունը կդադարեցնեմ.

----------


## Երվանդ

Նորմալ ա, էտ ուղղակի ողջույնի ձև ա, ու ոչ մի հակահիգենիկ բան չեմ տեսնում, հիմնականում պաչել էլ չի, իրականում արտասահմանցիների նման ա ուղղակի թուշն ա կպնում, նույն ձև էլ բոլորս իրար «ապեր» ենք ասում, տղերքով էլի :Pardon:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Պաչիկով բարևը, հատկապես տղաների պարագայում ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ: Օրինակ Գերմանիայում միայն շատ մտերիմ ընկերներն են միմյանց տեսնելիս համբույրով բարևում, և բացի համբույրը նաև ողջագուրվում են: Իսկ եթե դիմացինը պարզապես ծանոթ է, օրինակ ընկերոջ ընկեր, ուղղակի ձեռքսեղմում  է տեղի ունենում: Բացի այդ հայ տղամարդիկ սովորություն չունեն ինչ-որ կերպ բարևելու օրինակ ընկերոջ կնոջը. իսկ արտասահմանում նրանց միջև ձեռքսեղմում է տեղի ումենում: Հուսամ, որ հնչած կարծիքները կօգնեն մեր հայ տղաներին ձերբազատվել *հային անհարիր* այդ սովորությունից` պաչիկով բարևից:


Չեմ կարծում որ հային անհարիր սովորություն ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Խորհուրդ. Երբեք մի պատասխանիր պարզապես պատասխանելու համար:


Բա ինչի՞ համար պատասխանեմ: Պատասխանում եմ պատասխանելու համար, հո չե՞մ պատասխանելու փող ստանալու համար, կամ ծափահարություններ վաստակելու, ատելություն սերմանելու, հանուն աշխարհի խաղաղության, կամ դելֆինների սոցիալական վիճակը լավացնելու համար:
Սա ֆոռում ա, հարց են տալիս, պատասխան են լսում: Պատասխանը տալիս են պատասխանելու համար, հարցը տալիս են պատասխան ստանալու համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Չեմ կարծում որ հային անհարիր սովորություն ա:


Ինձ ու քեզ հարիր ա Երո ջան: Բայց մենք ինգուշ չէի՞նք, թե՞ հայ էինք, չեմ հիշում: :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

Դե երևի գիտեք որ ես 3/4-րդ արյամբ չուկչա եմ (էդտեղից էլ մականունս): Ասեմ, որ մեր մոտ համբուրվելով բարևելը ոչ միայն հիգիենիկ ա համարվում, այլև դրա շնորհիվ իմանում ենք, թե մեզնից ով ինչքան ա մրսած (այտերի իրար հպվելուց), ինչը օրինակ տանտիրոջը հուշում ա, թե վառարանն ինչ ուժգնությամբ վառի:

Իրականում հրաշալի սովորություն ա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.12.2013)

----------


## Elmo

> Իրականում հրաշալի սովորություն ա:


Հա, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում: Պաչիկով բարևի դարավոր ավանդույթների մասին պետք է գրիք գրել ու թարգմանել աշխարհի բոլոր լեզուներով:

----------


## Աբելյան

> բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ցանկանում էին հանդիպել
> 
> ես մեծ հաճույքով կհանդիպեմ ձեզ հետ հիմա մի քիչ ինձ նկարագրեմ որ հեշտ ճանաչեք. ուրեմն ես 1.50սմ եմ, քաշս տատանվում է 100-150կգ-ում, ահավոր պզուկոտ եմ , իսկ հանդիպելիս անպայման պաչիկ եմ անում
> 
> դե ինչ հանդիպումը դեռ ուժի մեջ է????????????????????


Ոոոոնց եմ ուշացել, իսկը իմ ճաշակով էր: :Love:  :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (24.04.2010), aragats (26.04.2011), Chilly (26.04.2010), Gayl (24.04.2010), Ungrateful (24.04.2010), VisTolog (24.04.2010), Yellow Raven (24.04.2010), Մանուլ (24.04.2010), Միքո (24.04.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես չեմ սիրում պաչիկով բարևել , երբ դիմացինիս քիչ եմ ճանաչում, երբ դեմքիս վրա խանգարող հանգամանք կա (ասենք սափրված չեմ, կամ շոգ է)։
Պարտադիր եմ համարում՝ մտերիմին շնորհավորելիս, երբ մեկին շուտվանից չեմ տեսել։
 Հ.Գ. 1. թե ասա քեզ ով էր հարցնում,  ինչ ես ռեկլամ ըլնում։
Հ.Գ. 2.  Իսկ ընդհանրապես  ես, ոնց որ էդ հողի վրա խնդիրներ ունեմ, ու դա հաստատ ինձանիցա։ Հաճախ  խուսափում եմ պաչիկով բարևներից և հաջողներից։ Երևի կոմպլեքս է։

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.12.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ստեղ աղջիկները իրար պաչիկով են բարևում : Եթե չես պաչում մի երկու անգամից էլ չեն բարևում :Wacko:  Ծանոթ լինելու չափանիշն ա մի խոսքով:

----------


## boooooooom

> Ստեղ աղջիկները իրար պաչիկով են բարևում : Եթե չես պաչում մի երկու անգամից էլ չեն բարևում Ծանոթ լինելու չափանիշն ա մի խոսքով:


Այ հենց դա չեմ սիրում, որ դա դարձելա շտամպի պես մի բան, ոնց որ շունը միզելով իր տարածքներնա նշում, այնպես էլ մարդը պաչիկով՝ ընկերներին։ Էն որ մի տեսակ արհեստական պարտադիր ավանդույթա դարձել։ Ես հաճախ դա անում եմ, որ դիմացինս չիմանա, թե իրենից նեղացել եմ։

----------

Ձայնալար (23.12.2013), Ուլուանա (17.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (17.12.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Այ հենց դա չեմ սիրում, որ դա դարձելա շտամպի պես մի բան, ոնց որ շունը միզելով իր տարածքներնա նշում, այնպես էլ մարդը պաչիկով՝ ընկերներին։ Էն որ մի տեսակ արհեստական պարտադիր ավանդույթա դարձել։ Ես հաճախ դա անում եմ, որ դիմացինս չիմանա, թե իրենից նեղացել եմ։


 Լավ ընկերը կիմանա, որ դա ուղղակի քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Իսկ պաչիկով որոշվող ծանոթները ավելի շատ վնասակար են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

սիրում եմ տղաներին ձեռքով բարևել, իսկ աղջիկներին համբուրվելով… կարծում եմ տենց ճիշտ ա… ու ինչքան երկար ես համբուրվում էնքան լավ ես ճանաչում…

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.12.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> սիրում եմ տղաներին ձեռքով բարևել, իսկ աղջիկներին համբուրվելով… կարծում եմ տենց ճիշտ ա… ու ինչքան երկար ես համբուրվում էնքան լավ ես ճանաչում…


Մոտենում էմ խմբված ծանոթներիս, ու սկսում ջոկել աղջիկ- տղա։ Ավելի հեշտ չի բոլորին բերել ընդհանուր հայտարարի և ուղղակի ժպտալով բոլորին ձեռքով բարևել։ Չնայած ըստ էթիկայի կանոնների,  կնոջը ձեռքով բարևում են, երբ նա է ձեռքն առաջ մեկնում (եթե չեմ սխալվում)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մոտենում էմ խմբված ծանոթներիս, ու սկսում ջոկել աղջիկ- տղա։ Ավելի հեշտ չի բոլորին բերել ընդհանուր հայտարարի և ուղղակի ժպտալով բոլորին ձեռքով բարևել։ Չնայած ըստ էթիկայի կանոնների,  կնոջը ձեռքով բարևում են, երբ նա է ձեռքն առաջ մեկնում (եթե չեմ սխալվում)


չէ… հեշտ չի… կնոջը գրկում ու համբուրում ես, իսկ տղաներին կարող ես ձեռքով բարևել, կամ էլ միայն ասել "բարև"… ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա տղաներին անպայման պաչել կամ ձեռով բարևել…

----------


## Արամ

> չէ… հեշտ չի… կնոջը գրկում ու համբուրում ես, իսկ տղաներին կարող ես ձեռքով բարևել, կամ էլ միայն ասել "բարև"… ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա տղաներին անպայման պաչել կամ ձեռով բարևել…


բա ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա կնոջը գրկել ու համբուրել...

----------


## boooooooom

> բա ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա կնոջը գրկել ու համբուրել...


+ կարող ա իրա տղամարդուն դա դուր չգա։ Բայց ես որ իմանայի, որ իմ ընկերները ինձ ճիշտ կհասկանան, կխնդրեի արական սեռին պաչիկը թարգել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա կնոջը գրկել ու համբուրել...


բա ի՞նչ անենք… ձեռքով բարևելն անկրթություն ա… հո տղամա՞րդ չի որ ձեռքով բարևես… կնոջը հատուկ ուշադրություն ա պետք հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել…

----------


## Արամ

> բա ի՞նչ անենք… ձեռքով բարևելն անկրթություն ա… հո տղամա՞րդ չի որ ձեռքով բարևես… կնոջը հատուկ ուշադրություն ա պետք հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել…


հա ախր ո՞վ ա ասել է, որ տղամարդուն ձեռքով պետք է բարևես, իսկ կնոջն էլ այդպես բարևելը անկրթություն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> + կարող ա իրա տղամարդուն դա դուր չգա։ Բայց ես որ իմանայի, որ իմ ընկերները ինձ ճիշտ կհասկանան, կխնդրեի արական սեռին պաչիկը թարգել։


իրա տղամարդը պտի հասկանա որ դա հարգանքի նշան ա, որ դու իրա ընկերուհուն կամ կնոջը գրկում ու համբուրում ես… ի սրտե…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա ախր ո՞վ ա ասել է, որ տղամարդուն ձեռքով պետք է բարևես, իսկ կնոջն էլ այդպես բարևելը անկրթություն


դա շատ ընդունված ա… քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում ու ես կարծում եմ որ դա շատ ճիշտ ա… մանավանդ որ ճանաչում ես կնոջը, կամ զույգերից մեկին…

----------


## boooooooom

> դա շատ ընդունված ա… քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում ու ես կարծում եմ որ դա շատ ճիշտ ա… մանավանդ որ ճանաչում ես կնոջը, կամ զույգերից մեկին…


Բայց ես նկատել եմ, որ նրանք դեմքերը հեռու են պահում ու դա մի քիչ այլա։

----------


## Արամ

> դա շատ ընդունված ա… քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում ու ես կարծում եմ որ դա շատ ճիշտ ա… մանավանդ որ ճանաչում ես կնոջը, կամ զույգերից մեկին…


հա դե նույն հաջողությամբ էլ տղամարդուն կարաս տենց գրկես ու համբուրես  :Beee:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ես նկատել եմ, որ նրանք դեմքերը հեռու են պահում ու դա մի քիչ այլա։


ճիշտն ասած չեմ նկատել ես տենց բան… ընդհակառակը, նրանք մի տեսակ իրանով առաջ են մղվում ու ժեստ են անում որ քեզ գրկում են, որն էլ նշանակում ա որ համապատասխանաբար պետք ա գրկել… ու նրանք էլ քեզ պետք ա համբուրեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա դե նույն հաջողությամբ էլ տղամարդուն կարաս տենց գրկես ու համբուրես


չէ… դա սխալ ա… չես կարող, անկրթություն ա ու կնոջ համար վիրավորական…

----------


## boooooooom

Ոչ թե համբուրում են, այլ այտը այտին են հպում  x2

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ թե համբուրում են, այլ այտը այտին են հպում  x2


սխալ ա… էդ նշանակում ա զզվում ես… համբույրը միանշանակ ավելի կիրթ ա… տենց ա…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կներեք, էլի, չքարկոծեք ինձ, խնդրում եմ... Ես սիրում եմ պաչիկով բարևը  :Blush:  

Նու, ոչ թե պաչիկով, չփչփոցով-բան, այլ գրկելով ու այտն այտին հպելով բարևելը։ Տղաների ու աղջիկների մի կատեգորիա կա, որ դա ուղղակի սրբազան արարողություն է համարում. բարևելուց պիտի անպայման իրար պաչեն, բայց ձևականությունը կաթում է վրայից, տհաճ է։ 
Իսկ ես դեբիլ-դեբիլ լրիվ անկեղծ եմ գրկում բարևելուց, անգամ եթե առանձնապես մտերիմ չեմ, բայց լավ եմ տրամադրված մարդու հանդեպ։ Իսկ իրականում, պարզվում է, մարդիկ հոգու խորքում (իսկ Ակումբում՝ նաև բացահայտ) դա չեն սիրում։ Մի տեսակ, ոնց ասեմ... տխուր է, որ դու մի բան լրիվ անկեղծորեն ես անում, ջերմությւոն ես փոխանցում ու փորձում ստանալ, իսկ դիմացինդ դրան որպես ձևականությւոն կամ պարտականություն է նայում։

Շատ խորացա ոնց որ։ Աչքիս ես խնդիրներ ունեմ, հը՞  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013), John (17.12.2013), Lílium (17.12.2013), Mephistopheles (16.12.2013), Moonwalker (17.12.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ օրինակ դուր չի գալիս, որ տղամարդիկ պաչելով են բարևում իրար, կանանց էլ գլխով անում, մի տեսակ տարօրինակ ա նայվում: Մեֆի ասած տարբերակը ավելի ընդունելի ա, պետք չի իհարկե գրկիդ մեջ խեղդել, բայց ուղղակի սիրուն ողջագուրվելը կարծում եմ ջերմության փոխանցման միջոց ա, տղամարդկանց հետ էլ պաչիկով բարևը լրիվ նորմալ ա (իրականում թուշ թշի են հպում,ոչ մեկը մյուսի թուշը ճլպացնելով չի պաչում հո):

----------

Lílium (17.12.2013), Mephistopheles (16.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.12.2013), Ուլուանա (17.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ օրինակ դուր չի գալիս, որ տղամարդիկ պաչելով են բարևում իրար, կանանց էլ գլխով անում, մի տեսակ տարօրինակ ա նայվում: Մեֆի ասած տարբերակը ավելի ընդունելի ա, պետք չի իհարկե գրկիդ մեջ խեղդել, բայց ուղղակի սիրուն ողջագուրվելը կարծում եմ ջերմության փոխանցման միջոց ա, տղամարդկանց հետ էլ պաչիկով բարևը լրիվ նորմալ ա (իրականում թուշ թշի են հպում,ոչ մեկը մյուսի թուշը ճլպացնելով չի պաչում հո):


պետք ա քնքուշ գրկել կնոջն ու համբուրել այտը, կամ վիզը՝ պարանողը, կամ էլ ականջի, կզակի ու պարանոցի հատման փափուկ տեղը… եթե աղջիկը գլուխը վերա բարձրացնում… կամ էլ շուրթերը…

----------

Շինարար (17.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> բա ի՞նչ անենք… ձեռքով բարևելն անկրթություն ա…


լինում ա, որ իրանք են ձեռքը մեկնում, որ բարևես  :Jpit:  ավելի շուտ կոպիտ ա նայվում, եսիմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լինում ա, որ իրանք են ձեռքը մեկնում, որ բարևես  ավելի շուտ կոպիտ ա նայվում, եսիմ


եթե ձեռ են մեկնում, ապա շատ քնքուշ հանգիս ու աչքերի մեջ նայելով նրան ուղղորդում ես դեպի քեզ ու առնում գրկիդ մեջ… չեմ կարծում որ նա դիմադրի, եթե լավ անես… գրկելոից հետո կարող ես համբուրել, հպվելով նրա մարմնոին ու գրկելով գոտկատեղը… էդպես նրանք մի թեթև հավասարկշռությունը կորցնում են ու երկու ձեռքով գրկում են քեզ…

----------

Արամ (17.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> եթե ձեռ են մեկնում, ապա շատ քնքուշ հանգիս ու աչքերի մեջ նայելով նրան ուղղորդում ես դեպի քեզ ու առնում գրկիդ մեջ… չեմ կարծում որ նա դիմադրի, եթե լավ անես… գրկելոից հետո կարող ես համբուրել, հպվելով նրա մարմնոին ու գրկելով գոտկատեղը… էդպես նրանք մի թեթև հավասարկշռությունը կորցնում են ու երկու ձեռքով գրկում են քեզ…


Կարևորը դրանից հետո դու չկորցնես հավասարակշռությունդ:

----------

Շինարար (17.12.2013), Ուլուանա (17.12.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Դե լավ, մի վրա տվեք. կաշխատեմ իմ վրա, սենց գեղացի  չեմ մնա    :Smile: 
 Այտը այտին, էն  էլ  միայն իգական սեռի հետ  :սահմանում 1
Տղաներին ձեռքով  բարև+ժպիտ  (բացառությամբ ծննդյան տոնը կամ համարժեք այլ տոն շնորհավորելիս   ։սահմանում 2  
սենց նորմալա երևի :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

ձեռքով եմ բարևում, եթե մոտիկ մարդ ա ուղղակի ողջագուրվում եմ:

----------

Անվերնագիր (17.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարևորը դրանից հետո դու չկորցնես հավասարակշռությունդ:


Արամ ջան, պետք չի պոռդեբռա անի, չեք պարում, այլ համբուրվում եք… ուղղակի մի թեթև… ու հետո համբուրի պարանոցը, գլուխն էդ ժամանակ հետ ա գնում մի թեթև… մի ձեքով գոտկատեղն ես գրկում իսկ մյուս ձեռքի ափով այտն ես գրկում՝ այտն առնում ես ափիդ մեջ…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բարևում եմ առանց դիմացինին դիպչելու: Ավելի մոտիկների հետ կարող ա ձեռքով կամ պաչիկով բարևեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ձեռքով եմ բարևում, եթե մոտիկ մարդ ա ուղղակի ողջագուրվում եմ:


միթոմ բան ասիր…

----------


## Արամ

> իսկ մյուս ձեռքի ափով այտն ես գրկում՝ այտն առնում ես ափիդ մեջ…


ու եթե էս ամեն ինչից հետո չես կշտանում...

----------


## keyboard

> ու եթե էս ամեն ինչից հետո չես կշտանում...


դառնում ա ապարանցու անեկդոտը

----------


## Շինարար

> միթոմ բան ասիր…


Էս Մեֆը դեմք ա :LOL:  Սաջի ջան, կներես, բայց սաղ էլ տենց են անում, իսկ որ ուղղակի ծանոթ ա, գլխով ենք անում ու վերջ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ու եթե էս ամեն ինչից հետո չես կշտանում...


…սկսում եք շուտ շուտ հանդիպել ու բարևել… ես շա՞տ գիտեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս Մեֆը դեմք ա Սաջի ջան, կներես, բայց սաղ էլ տենց են անում, իսկ որ ուղղակի ծանոթ ա, գլխով ենք անում ու վերջ:


ես տենց չեմ անում…

----------


## Շինարար

> ես տենց չեմ անում…


Բա դրա համար նշեցի, որ դու դեմք ես:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա դրա համար նշեցի, որ դու դեմք ես:


…և նաև շատ կուլտուռական մարդ…

----------


## boooooooom

> …և նաև շատ կուլտուռական մարդ…


էն քո նկարագրած  ձևով, որ մեկին պաչեմ, մի հատ ինքը կապտակի, շուռ կգամ, մի հատ էլ կինս կապտակի, դրանից հետո էդ աղջկա հնգերը կհրավիրի ինձ դուս ու երևի քացու տակ քցի։ Ծեծել էս տալի էլի …

----------

Sagittarius (17.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2013), Շինարար (17.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Առաջ զզվում էի պաչիկով բարևից: Հետո աստիճանաբար ենթարկվեցի մենթալիտետին, ու սկսեցի ընկերներիս հետ բարևելուց «պաչելու շարժում» անել: «Պաչելու շարժում», չակերտների մեջ, որտև իրականում իրար չենք պաչում, բոլորս էլ ձև ենք տալիս, թե պաչում ենք: Արդյունքում հիմա գրիպ եմ:

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013), Chilly (17.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> եթե ձեռ են մեկնում, ապա շատ քնքուշ հանգիս ու աչքերի մեջ նայելով նրան ուղղորդում ես դեպի քեզ ու առնում գրկիդ մեջ…


 :LOL:  չափալախ ես ստանում ու հանգիստ վեր ընկնում տեղդ

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013), Նիկեա (17.12.2013), Ուլուանա (17.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էն քո նկարագրած  ձևով, որ մեկին պաչեմ, մի հատ ինքը կապտակի, շուռ կգամ, մի հատ էլ կինս կապտակի, դրանից հետո էդ աղջկա հնգերը կհրավիրի ինձ դուս ու երևի քացու տակ քցի։ Ծեծել էս տալի էլի …


ապեր, բայց էդ ինչ ես անում որ քեզ ծեծեն... բարևում ես... հո բարբարոս չեն որ ծեծեն, հեչ փորձել ես...

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013), Նիկեա (17.12.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> ապեր, բայց էդ ինչ ես անում որ քեզ ծեծեն... բարևում ես... հո բարբարոս չեն որ ծեծեն, հեչ փորձել ես...


Մի օր, որ ուրիշ կայֆ չունենամ բռնելու, կարելի է էդ  էլ փորձել։
Հ.Գ. Ամեն դեպքում կարելի է հեծանվորդի սաղավարտը դնել նոր…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Քուչի տղերքին ու ընԳերներին պաչիկով եմ բարևում, իսկ շատ հարազատ մարդկանց  ողջագուրվում եմ, կամ անկեղծ ձեռքսեխմում: Իսկ կանանց հետ միանշանակ Մեֆի տարբերական եմ կիրառում, նույնիսկ եթե էտ մարդը Տատիյ ընկերուհի՝ Ձայնիկ տածիկն ա՝  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի օր, որ ուրիշ կայֆ չունենամ բռնելու, կարելի է էդ  էլ փորձել։
> Հ.Գ. Ամեն դեպքում կարելի է հեծանվորդի սաղավարտը դնել նոր…


ապեր չէ,… կասկով որ երևացիր, մոռացի… մարդիկ իրանց բարևը ծիծաղից կմոռանան…

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս Մեֆը դեմք ա Սաջի ջան, կներես, բայց սաղ էլ տենց են անում, իսկ որ ուղղակի ծանոթ ա, գլխով ենք անում ու վերջ:


բա էս գիտեյի լիքը մարդ պաչում-մաչում, թուշ-թուշ ա անում:  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա էս գիտեյի լիքը մարդ պաչում-մաչում, թուշ-թուշ ա անում:


ապեր բոլորն էլ նորմալ երկրներում տենց են անում… հո մուսուլմանական երկրում չե՞նք ապրում… ու թուշ-թուշի չէ, նորմալ, մարդկային, կարգին…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարևում եմ առանց դիմացինին դիպչելու: Ավելի մոտիկների հետ կարող ա ձեռքով կամ պաչիկով բարևեմ:


Հայկ, էդ ի՞նչ լենուբոլ ա քո անձնական տարածքը, որ իսկի ծանոթներին ձեռքով չես բարեհաճում բարևել  :Jpit: ։ Էդ Իտալիաներում կարծեմ տենց չի, ո՞նց ա, որ քեզ չեն փոխել դեռ  :Jpit: ։

Հանդիպելիս ես ավելի շատ փաթաթվել, գրկել եմ սիրում, քան պաչել, որովհետև նենց, ոնց որ ես եմ սիրում պաչել (այսինքն՝ շատ պինդ և ոչ անցավ  :LOL: ), մենակ հարազատներին ա հնարավոր։ Իսկ մյուսներին, նույնիսկ եթե շատ ջերմ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, սուտի, մակերեսային պաչիկների փոխարեն գերադասում եմ ջիգյարով գրկել ու համապատասխանաբար գրկվել  :Jpit: ։ Եթե մարդու նկատմամբ ջերմ զգացմունքներ չեմ տածում կամ դեռ ծանոթ էլ չեմ, որ որևէ զգացմունք տածեմ, ինքս երբևէ չեմ նախաձեռնում պաչիկ անել, բայց երբ դիմացինը նախաձեռնում ա, քաղաքավարիորեն հնազանդվում եմ  :LOL: ։

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013), Lílium (17.12.2013), Vardik! (29.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2013), Շինարար (17.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ապեր բոլորն էլ նորմալ երկրներում տենց են անում… հո մուսուլմանական երկրում չե՞նք ապրում… ու թուշ-թուշի չէ, նորմալ, մարդկային, կարգին…


նորմալ-անորմալը ո՞րն ա: Մարդիկ բարևում են ոնց իրանց հարմար ա: Ես էլ փորձում եմ անել ընենց ոնց որ ինձ ա հարմար, որոշ չափով հաշվի նստելով դիմացինիս «հարմարության» հետ: Օրինակ՝ կան մարդիկ, որ ընդհանրապես բարևելուց ֆիզիկական կոնատակտ չեն սիրում, խնդիր չի՝ ուղղակի խոսքով եմ բարևում:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նորմալ-անորմալը ո՞րն ա: Մարդիկ բարևում են ոնց իրանց հարմար ա: Ես էլ փորձում եմ անել ընենց ոնց որ ինձ ա հարմար, որոշ չափով հաշվի նստելով դիմացինիս «հարմարության» հետ: Օրինակ՝ կան մարդիկ, որ ընդհանրապես բարևելուց *ֆիզիկական կոնատակտ չեն սիրում*, խնդիր չի՝ ուղղակի խոսքով եմ բարևում:


ի՞նչ ա, զզվում ե՞ն… էդ ի՞նչ շնորհք ա… կարող ա՞ մենք կեղտոտն ենք իրանք էլ մաքուրը… թե՞ հիվանդ ենք…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ի՞նչ ա, զզվում ե՞ն… էդ ի՞նչ շնորհք ա… կարող ա՞ մենք կեղտոտն ենք իրանք էլ մաքուրը… թե՞ հիվանդ ենք…


Ռուֆին հարցրու  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ, էդ ի՞նչ լենուբոլ ա քո անձնական տարածքը, որ իսկի ծանոթներին ձեռքով չես բարեհաճում բարևել ։ Էդ Իտալիաներում կարծեմ տենց չի, ո՞նց ա, որ քեզ չեն փոխել դեռ ։
> 
> Հանդիպելիս ես ավելի շատ փաթաթվել, գրկել եմ սիրում, քան պաչել, որովհետև նենց, ոնց որ ես եմ սիրում պաչել (այսինքն՝ շատ պինդ և ոչ անցավ ), մենակ հարազատներին ա հնարավոր։ Իսկ մյուսներին, նույնիսկ եթե շատ ջերմ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, սուտի, մակերեսային պաչիկների փոխարեն գերադասում եմ ջիգյարով գրկել ու համապատասխանաբար գրկվել ։ Եթե մարդու նկատմամբ ջերմ զգացմունքներ չեմ տածում կամ դեռ ծանոթ էլ չեմ, որ որևէ զգացմունք տածեմ, ինքս երբևէ չեմ նախաձեռնում պաչիկ անել, բայց երբ դիմացինը նախաձեռնում ա, քաղաքավարիորեն հնազանդվում եմ ։


Իտալացիները հայերի նման են՝ ծանոթներին սովորաբար պաչելով են բարևում պարտադիր 3 անգամ: Բայց քանի որ ընկերներիս մեծ մասը իտալացի չեն, էդ պաչպչելուն, ձեռք սեղմելուն թարկը տվեցի, բացի շատ մոտ ընկերներից: Հիմնական պատճառը աֆրիկացիներն են, սրանք շատ են սիրում քսմսվել, կպնել, փաթաթվել: Ինչքան էլ փորձում ես հասկացնել, որ դուր չի գալիս, իրենք էդքանը չեն հասկանում: Մի խոսքով անդուր ա:

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իտալացիները հայերի նման են՝ ծանոթներին սովորաբար պաչելով են բարևում պարտադիր 3 անգամ: Բայց քանի որ ընկերներիս մեծ մասը իտալացի չեն, էդ պաչպչելուն, ձեռք սեղմելուն թարկը տվեցի, բացի շատ մոտ ընկերներից: Հիմնական պատճառը աֆրիկացիներն են, սրանք շատ են սիրում քսմսվել, կպնել, փաթաթվել: Ինչքան էլ փորձում ես հասկացնել, որ դուր չի գալիս, իրենք էդքանը չեն հասկանում: Մի խոսքով անդուր ա:


կարևորը էդ քսմսվող աֆրիկացիները հակառակ սեռի լինեն։ Տենց շանս կա, որ սևուկ ու խուճուճիկ Ռուֆուսիկներ կտեսնենք օրերից մի օր։ 
Հակառակ պարագայում….

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> կարևորը էդ քսմսվող աֆրիկացիները հակառակ սեռի լինեն։ Տենց շանս կա, որ սևուկ ու խուճուճիկ Ռուֆուսիկներ կտեսնենք օրերից մի օր։ 
> Հակառակ պարագայում….


Ինձ թվում ա սևուկ ու խուճուճիկ Ռուֆուսիկների համար աֆրիկացիներ հեչ էլ անհրաժեշտ չեն։ Ռուֆուսը արդեն հերիք ա։  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (17.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում ա սևուկ ու խուճուճիկ Ռուֆուսիկների համար աֆրիկացիներ հեչ էլ անհրաժեշտ չեն։ Ռուֆուսը արդեն հերիք ա։


Խուճուճիկը հասկացանք, բայց Ռուֆուսն ախր սևուկ չի  :Jpit: ։ 
Կարո՞ղ ա՝ սխալ եմ հիշում  :Unsure: ։

----------


## Արամ

Ինձ էլ կտա՞ք: Ես էլ եմ սևուկ, խուճուճիկ Ռուֆուսիկ ուզում:  :Acute:

----------


## boooooooom

> Դե լավ, մի վրա տվեք. կաշխատեմ իմ վրա, սենց գեղացի  չեմ մնա   
>  Այտը այտին, էն  էլ  միայն իգական սեռի հետ  :սահմանում 1
> Տղաներին ձեռքով  բարև+ժպիտ  (բացառությամբ ծննդյան տոնը կամ համարժեք այլ տոն շնորհավորելիս   ։սահմանում 2  
> սենց նորմալա երևի


Սենց հիմարություն  չի կարելի գրել։ Թող գրողի ծոցը գնան բոլոր սահմանումները։ Երբ տրամադրությունս տեղը կլինի բոլորին էլ կպաչեմ, կգրկեմ…(անկախ սեռից), իսկ երբ անտրամադիր կլինեմ, թող իրանք ինձ գրկեն, պաչեն , կամ չպաչեն։ Ու ընդհանրապես,  մի՞թե դա է կարևորը, ոնց էլ լինի կլինի։ Թող լինի։   :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (26.12.2013)

----------

